# Address glitch



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

This was happening late afternoon and I didn't update my iPhone yet, number only or number and street but no city. Good thing I knew my way around. The nav wasn't operating either, (Waze) even when I added street and city.
Anyone have app problems tonight?


----------



## Ruthie09 (Nov 6, 2015)

I swear we must be having increased sun spots or solar flares or the magnetic poles are reversing because Waze has been acting up like crazy the last few days and so has the driver app. The heat map won't pain the surge zones so I end up having to reboot my phone once a day or more and Waze can't seem to figure out where I am half the time. This has only been happening in the last four or five days.


----------



## bestpals (Aug 22, 2015)

Happened to me yesterday. Only S1 showed up on screen. Had to call customer to find out exact correct address. With all the money they steal from us you would thinks the IDIOTS at uber could get their APP correct. An App company my AS**. A crap company more like it.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Ruthie09 said:


> I swear we must be having increased sun spots or solar flares or the magnetic poles are reversing because Waze has been acting up like crazy the last few days and so has the driver app. The heat map won't pain the surge zones so I end up having to reboot my phone once a day or more and Waze can't seem to figure out where I am half the time. This has only been happening in the last four or five days.


It did seem odd that both the app and nav were confused today.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Now all I get is drive to pin for pick up and drop off sporadically. I will update my Iphone to the new update and see if that helps. I can't believe no one else is complaining.


----------



## Exit67 (Jul 16, 2015)

No city in the address is happening to NJ as well. I wrote to Uber. Based on the response, I believe no one actually read the email but they responded with canned responses that did not address the issue. 

Uber transmits latitude & longitude of the pick up location. If the rider has entered the data manually, this is enough to find them. It certainly helps to know what city or town 123 Main Street might be in but they have chosen to mask it. It the rider relies on GPS to locate and the rider has poor GPS resolution due to being indoors, it will almost certainly require a phone call to the rider to confirm. Texting while driving is not a great idea because it is unsafe and because pulling over to text negatively impacts the response time. If your rider is drunk or simply does not know the address of the venue, the interrogation usually produces an annoyance and poor ratings follow.

So lets say that Uber does something crazy like - I don't know - create a second tier of drivers that are paid 5% less than me. And lets assume that calling a rider is an undesirable practice because there are some drivers that will cherry pick jobs. Once my metrics show that I call a lot of passengers, Uber could deactivate me for cause, replacing me with a drive that will happily take less than Uber gave me. I don't think they would ever do such a thing, there must be a really good reason to withhold the complete pickup address....


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Exit67 said:


> I don't think they would ever do such a thing, there must be a really good reason to withhold the complete pickup address....


Most often it's a software glitch ... I've been sent to the wrong address so many times ... that I always text all pings with "Please confirm p/u address and business name if any. And send gate code if needed." Never had a pax complain, though I did get any email from Uber telling to stop sending text to all riders ... to which I replied, who do I send the invoice to for all the extra miles I;ve driven when you app sent me 5+ miles in the wrong direction several times. Fix the app so that I no longer get wrong p/u locations; and I'll stop texting pax


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Exit67 said:


> No city in the address is happening to NJ as well. I wrote to Uber. Based on the response, I believe no one actually read the email but they responded with canned responses that did not address the issue.
> 
> Uber transmits latitude & longitude of the pick up location. If the rider has entered the data manually, this is enough to find them. It certainly helps to know what city or town 123 Main Street might be in but they have chosen to mask it. It the rider relies on GPS to locate and the rider has poor GPS resolution due to being indoors, it will almost certainly require a phone call to the rider to confirm. Texting while driving is not a great idea because it is unsafe and because pulling over to text negatively impacts the response time. If your rider is drunk or simply does not know the address of the venue, the interrogation usually produces an annoyance and poor ratings follow.
> 
> So lets say that Uber does something crazy like - I don't know - create a second tier of drivers that are paid 5% less than me. And lets assume that calling a rider is an undesirable practice because there are some drivers that will cherry pick jobs. Once my metrics show that I call a lot of passengers, Uber could deactivate me for cause, replacing me with a drive that will happily take less than Uber gave me. I don't think they would ever do such a thing, there must be a really good reason to withhold the complete pickup address....


It says drive to pin - no address but the app itself can be used to navigate without using navigation. It's pretty easy when it's large. I just call when in doubt. I updated last night and I will see if it is still screwed up. If I get a canned response I will escalate.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

I had this happen this weekend, went to pick up Mohammed nearby (I knew the area). His address was "10", that's it, just "10". What DID work however was the Uber navigation, I clicked Navigate next to "10" and it took me to the pax address. Let me add by the way that using the native Uber nav was cumbersome and confusing, glad my pings fixed themselves later that night which automatically opened Google Maps.

The user interface of the maps changed this Saturday at 4:00AM EST for me, I noticed a much more detailed map with streets, names and places of interests. The shading on surge zones changed this weekend as well, soft borders in surge zones (no honeycomb zones yet though).

One of the biggest app bugs is when the trip immediately starts and ends the trip when you swipe "Begin Trip". I've had about 4 fare adjustments because of this. Make sure you log out and transport the pax as normal as restarting the app will do nothing for the current fare, (going online will actually send you other pax requests). Note the pick up and end locations, surge when requested and start/stop times. Then I email Uber Support and they always adjust the fare accordingly. You should also be covered for insurance as you are still in process of the transaction and it is Uber's system's fault not yours. Keep in mind this will also reset the passenger's view of the app and send them to the "set pick up" pin screen. Assure them fare will be adjusted appropriately by Support.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> I had this happen this weekend, went to pick up Mohammed nearby (I knew the area). His address was "10", that's it, just "10". What DID work however was the Uber navigation, I clicked Navigate next to "10" and it took me to the pax address. Let me add by the way that using the native Uber nav was cumbersome and confusing, glad my pings fixed themselves later that night which automatically opened Google Maps.
> 
> The user interface of the maps changed this Saturday at 4:00AM EST for me, I noticed a much more detailed map with streets, names and places of interests. The shading on surge zones changed this weekend as well, soft borders in surge zones (no honeycomb zones yet though).
> 
> One of the biggest app bugs is when the trip immediately starts and ends the trip when you swipe "Begin Trip". I've had about 4 fare adjustments because of this. Make sure you log out and transport the pax as normal as restarting the app will do nothing for the current fare, (going online will actually send you other pax requests). Note the pick up and end locations, surge when requested and start/stop times. Then I email Uber Support and they always adjust the fare accordingly. You should also be covered for insurance as you are still in process of the transaction and it is Uber's system's fault not yours. Keep in mind this will also reset the passenger's view of the app and send them to the "set pick up" pin screen. Assure them fare will be adjusted appropriately by Support.


I haven't had that happen but again all day - no city. Fortunately I know all the locations today. Also every time I was going to log off it says 3.9 surge yet I can find no surge anywhere on my map -anywhere. The only place I didn't check was Martha's Vineyard and Nantucket but I just checked them and no surge. Hmmm.
Now it's surging 1-2.7, only wish I knew where so I can get my fares adjusted.


----------

